# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Fattura d'acquisto soggetta al regime del margine- art.36 DL 41/95

## coccinella

Un professionista, titolare di partita iva, acquista da un antiquario una libreria per il suo studio. La relativa fattura d'acquisto reca in calce la dicitura: " operazione soggetta art. 36 DL 41 del 1995". Si chiede aiuto per la corretta contabilizzazione ai fini iva e fiscali dell'acquisto di un bene come sopra descritto.
Grazie.

----------


## Barbara949

> Un professionista, titolare di partita iva, acquista da un antiquario una libreria per il suo studio. La relativa fattura d'acquisto reca in calce la dicitura: " operazione soggetta art. 36 DL 41 del 1995". Si chiede aiuto per la corretta contabilizzazione ai fini iva e fiscali dell'acquisto di un bene come sopra descritto.
> Grazie.

  IVA: escluso art.36/95 Regime del margine
REDDITI: beni strumentali non deducibili

----------


## coccinella

> IVA: escluso art.36/95 Regime del margine
> REDDITI: beni strumentali non deducibili

  Perchè non deducibile dal reddito?

----------


## Barbara949

> Perchè non deducibile dal reddito?

  Scusa ho fatto un errore.
L'acquisto deve essere considerato  "Spese di rappresentanza"  
Articolo 54 - Determinazione del reddito di lavoro autonomo
1.
1-bis.
1-ter.
2. Per i beni strumentali per l'esercizio dell'arte o della professione, *esclusi gli oggetti d'arte, di antiquariato o da collezione* di cui al comma 5, sono ammesse in deduzione quote annuali di ammortamento non superiori a quelle risultanti dall'applicazione al costo dei beni dei coefficienti stabiliti, per categorie di beni omogenei, con decreto del Ministro dell'economia e delle finanze. 
5. Le   spese   relative  a  prestazioni  alberghiere  e  a somministrazioni  di  alimenti e bevande sono deducibili nella misura del 75 per cento e, in ogni caso, per un importo complessivamente non superiore al 2 per cento dell'ammontare dei compensi percepiti nel periodo di imposta.. Le predette spese sono integralmente deducibili se sostenute dal committente per conto del professionista e da questi addebitate nella fattura. Le spese di rappresentanza sono deducibili nei limiti dell'1 per cento dei compensi percepiti nel periodo di imposta. *Sono comprese nelle spese di rappresentanza anche quelle sostenute per l'acquisto o l'importazione di oggetti di arte, di antiquariato o da collezione, anche se utilizzati come beni strumentali per l'esercizio dell'arte o professione,*

----------


## coccinella

> Scusa ho fatto un errore.
> L'acquisto deve essere considerato  "Spese di rappresentanza"  
> Articolo 54 - Determinazione del reddito di lavoro autonomo
> 1.
> 1-bis.
> 1-ter.
> 2. Per i beni strumentali per l'esercizio dell'arte o della professione, *esclusi gli oggetti d'arte, di antiquariato o da collezione* di cui al comma 5, sono ammesse in deduzione quote annuali di ammortamento non superiori a quelle risultanti dall'applicazione al costo dei beni dei coefficienti stabiliti, per categorie di beni omogenei, con decreto del Ministro dell'economia e delle finanze. 
> 5. Le   spese   relative  a  prestazioni  alberghiere  e  a somministrazioni  di  alimenti e bevande sono deducibili nella misura del 75 per cento e, in ogni caso, per un importo complessivamente non superiore al 2 per cento dell'ammontare dei compensi percepiti nel periodo di imposta.. Le predette spese sono integralmente deducibili se sostenute dal committente per conto del professionista e da questi addebitate nella fattura. Le spese di rappresentanza sono deducibili nei limiti dell'1 per cento dei compensi percepiti nel periodo di imposta. *Sono comprese nelle spese di rappresentanza anche quelle sostenute per l'acquisto o l'importazione di oggetti di arte, di antiquariato o da collezione, anche se utilizzati come beni strumentali per l'esercizio dell'arte o professione,*

  Ok. Grazie!

----------

